# Do you eat bass?



## fordraceing_man (Jan 19, 2005)

I always catch and release bass, 
i love to eat catfish, lake trout, salmon, walleye. but when i go out bass fishing i also throw them back.


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the key is that the fish is fresh. Largemouth in the summer can be a bit gamey but for the most part all of the cold water smallmouth I have had have been very good..in the overall scheme of things bass are just big sunfish and I've never turned down any fresh bluegill or sunfish

Like I said the key is fresh, they don't seem to keep very well in the freezer, but water to skillet in a few hours has never been a problem to me


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i eat bass for breakfast... figuratively speaking.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I love fresh bass cooked on the grill with some soy sauce and onions.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I don't mind bass as a side dish when I'm eating my manatee steak and piping plover eggs.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Started eating smallies out of LSC a couple of years ago. I won't be throwing them back anymore. It's all in how you clean and prepare the fillets.

Harry


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Once and only one time...When I was about 16 I caught a few nice smallies out of Lake Mac in Holland, and grilled them with onions and lemon slices. They tasted okay, but man did I get sick! I mean really sick!!! Since then it's stricly catch and release for me.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

When I do keep bass I soak them in milk overnight before cooking. It seems to really firm them up and get fir of any fishy flavor.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Eat bass???



*YUCK-O*


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Smallmouth - Sometimes
Largemouth - Nope


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I eat smallies, but NOT largemouth. A friend of mine taught me how to cook the Smallies whole with ginger, garlic, soy sauce, cooking wine and white onions. I just scale, gut, cut out the gills and then cut the fish criss cross, so it doesn't curl(and the flavor cooks in better), seer in a wok with peanut oil, constantly moving the fish around about 5 minutes on each side depending on how big, then simmer with the concoction above and continually coat it with the sauce for another 6 minutes or so and serve on rice.:corkysm55

I've also eaten it fried and it was good that way too.

Thill, I wouldn't eat anything out of Lake Mac in Holland, i think it would ALL make ya sick


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

dtg said:


> I eat smallies, but NOT largemouth. A friend of mine taught me how to cook the Smallies whole with ginger, garlic, soy sauce, cooking wine and white onions. I just scale, gut, cut out the gills and then cut the fish criss cross, so it doesn't curl(and the flavor cooks in better), seer in a wok with peanut oil, constantly moving the fish around about 5 minutes on each side depending on how big, then simmer with the concoction above and continually coat it with the sauce for another 6 minutes or so and serve on rice.:corkysm55
> 
> I've also eaten it fried and it was good that way too.
> 
> Thill, I wouldn't eat anything out of Lake Mac in Holland, i think it would ALL make ya sick


I'll bet Tom has you eating carp now to, eh Dave??? :lol:


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

We deep fried largemouth just like you would a walleye once, it was really good.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Some of you boys are crazy Largemouth is excellent, you just have to know how to prepare them...maybe if your nice I will tell you how...:corkysm55


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Ew, that's all I can say. Smallies would be tolerable in a survival situation, Bucketmouths, ew.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Largemouth-no
Smallies-yes


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Some of you boys are crazy Largemouth is excellent, you just have to know how to prepare them...maybe if your nice I will tell you how...:corkysm55


OK Monday nighters... now we know who will be taking any bass unfortunate enough to die on us before weigh-in!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll eat the green-carp once in a great while . Bronzebacks are not too bad and I was suprised whitebass wasn't bad. The colder the better staying away from the more mucky lakes too. 
Anyways my wife likes fish so as long as it is cleaned properly and "shat-out" before cleaning, it isn't bad. 
You don't want any fish crap, but bass crap especially, anywhere near the meat. :yikes:


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have eaten LM bass before and i like to really season them and fry them good or they will taste bad so it is pretty rare that i eat them


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

no.i`m very picky when eating fish.
i like walleye,perch and a couple other ocean fish
but no trout,salmon,ect ect


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

frzngfshr said:


> Sounds like to me bass does not taste good if you have to add half the spices in the cupboard, to make it palatable. NO BASS FOR ME!!


 You don't. Bass are good deep fried. Not as good as pike or walleye though.


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

Just got back from Fletchers and fried up a few Bass. Very tasty! :corkysm55

Not sure what the fuss is about eating it? It tastes the same to me as bluegill.


----------



## UkiahDog (May 12, 2008)

Sea Bass is pretty good, so I guess I can't say no to that question.... That being said, I'll eat freshwater bass as often as I eat Bear. Which is never.

It's true that, if you deep fry a turd it might taste good. But I don't eat "smart pills" either.

Why eat bass when you can spend about ten minutes on the same fishing trip and catch some panfish? Next time you're out, quite thinking in the "one species" box and keep some bluegills, perch, sunfich, or crappie. It won't take long to catch enough for a meal, I promise.

I prefer Pike to Bass. Soak that Pike in saltwater for fifteen minutes before cooking, rinse it good, and cook it whole with some onoions, garlic, mushrooms, butter, and rosemary in it. You'll be able to flake a lot of the meet of with your fork and reduce the bones. I think you get more bones by filleting them. Still better than Bass. Soaked in milk or not.

On a side note, it's funny to me when I fish with people who's takle boxes are litterally full of Bass gear, and nothing else. It doesn't make sense to me. I guess it's no different than the guys who refuse to hunt anything excepth deer, but it cracks me up nonetheless.


----------

